# I made this.......and it is awesome



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

made this rack, then remade it so i can load the yak by myself without messing up my back. it works awesome, i'll refine the design for future racks but this one is super sturdy, convenient, and it was cheap to build. sorry for the night pics, wanted to post this AFTER i made sure it was going to work:thumbup:


----------



## porkchopcb (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice! It looks great!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

very cool


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

That's a heck of a set up you got there might want to patent that thing b4 some one starts making bank off your idea . lol very nice set up tho


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Love the fulcrum design. Very thoughtful.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Great Design!!!*

That is a great idea. I have a lot of short pieces we sell for scrap that would work for your redesign. Drop by and pick thru them if you like. I would not charge you for them. Tim


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Could probably make a pvc version pretty easy and cheap too.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

genius


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Tim thats a heck of an offer, my longest piece was 36", if you have some around that length i'll drop by one day.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

That is very clever.
Can you post a pic or explain your base anchoring for the upright position?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

since its patented, no i cant. haha, its an internal threaded insert i quickly welded into the bed itself. the legs have a tab with a corresponding hole in them. i found some plastic "knobs" (bolts with a big plactic knob like exercise eqip. stuff) at Halls hardware that thread into the inserts through the tabs. it takes 1 minute to unscrew the knobs and lay the whole yak down into easy reach. the chain was all i had in the garage to limit the travel.


----------



## HighKuntry (Dec 3, 2008)

That is a great idea.....I like that alot better than my truck bed extender.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Excellent design. One of the best I have seen around. Full use of the truck bed. Easy on and off loading.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Ha! Well after researching what it would take to patent this idea (about 5-15k!!!), I think I'll simply work on building a few and selling them. If anyone would be interested in one let me know, I'd love to build some more. Used it 4 times and its great!


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Very sweet setup!!!


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I'm interested? what is your price tag going to be?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

probly somewhere around 150 for something like what i have. im trying to devise a clean looking method of releasing both legs from a single point, something spring loaded and or self locking. depending on how much hardware that involves i may charge more. these would be all welded and more or less custom fit to the truck.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome, put some hydraulic/pneumatic type thing or springs on it and you will probably want to spend the $ to patent it. I really think you have something there.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, already thought of the hydraulic or spring assist. Can't wait to fiddle with it.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

are you still building these? If so i'm very interested can u send me a text sometime i cant find ur number I thought I saved it to my phone
thanks


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd buy it if I needed a rack. Awesome design!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Ox i'll build whatever. You got a truck now?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes sir hopefully we can work around the tool box


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

no sweat, give me a call or pm and we can plan it out


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

Im going to make one now! thanks for the design.


----------

